# Indigo?



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

I find this pigeon very interesting in color, but what is it really? Attatched are some photos as a squab, before molting and 2 from late molt. I do not know yet if it is a cock or hen, but it behaves like a cock. I have had hens before acting like a cock, though...
As you can see from the photo of the squab it doesn't carry dirty. It was born 15 of May.


----------



## Skogsdua (Apr 15, 2016)

Attached are the father (with his father and mother) and mother (with her father and mother)


----------

